# Cannabis Use Doubles Risk for Ketoacidosis in Type 1 Diabetes



## Northerner (Oct 25, 2019)

Cannabis use appears to be associated with an increased risk for diabetic ketoacidosis (DKA) among people with type 1 diabetes, new research finds.

The results, from the T1D Exchange clinic registry (T1DX), were published online October 18 in _Diabetes Care_ by Gregory L. Kinney, MPH, PhD, from the University of Colorado Anschutz Medical Campus, Aurora, and colleagues.

Of 932 adults with type 1 diabetes, the risk for DKA among the 61 moderate cannabis users was more than twofold greater than in nonusers.

This result is similar to one in a study reported a year ago, which found that 30% of adults with type 1 diabetes surveyed admitted to using cannabis and that they, too, had a doubling of risk for DKA.

"Cannabis is a known addictive substance, and this potentially problematic aspect of cannabis use should be assessed in patients with type 1 diabetes. Providers should discuss with their patients who use cannabis the possibility of altered glycemic control, CHS [cannabis hyperemesis syndrome], and DKA," Kinney and colleagues write.

https://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/920405


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Oct 25, 2019)

I can't read the whole thing, but presumably, given that it's talking about cannabis being addictive and it's just the THC that's addictive, this refers only to people using cannabis recreationally, and not people using CBD medicinally?


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 16, 2019)

Cannnabis isn’t addictive anyway. It’s not even as addictive as caffeine. You don’t get any withdrawal symptoms. That’s bog standard cannabis, not skunk.  You can’t overdose, and don’t die if you do. 

Unlike alcohol, which last time I looked was readily available.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Nov 16, 2019)

Did you see this programme, @mikeyB (or anyone else)? - https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m0007zly - sadly no longer available to view, but it was really well done, very balanced.  If you didn't see it, worth looking out for repeats.

It was the skunk (which apparently is mainly what drug dealers are selling on the streets, in terms of cannabis) which was the main problem so far as the "dangerous drug" bit of the title was concerned.  Other than that it leant cautiously towards the "miracle medicine" side of things.  Lots of experiments to see how to combine the THC and CBD oils to maximum benefit with minimum adverse effect.

I should have thought the main problem using cannabis containing THC recreationally with type 1 would be that you got giggly and forgot you were meant to inject - or got the munchies and ate lots without covering it with insulin.


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 19, 2019)

Alcohol is more likely to make you forget your insulin. And it gives you the munchies too, as the late night consumption of kebabs demonstrates.


----------

